# Capt. Falcon and Master Chief... are NOT badass



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 22, 2009)

One is a memetic figure who lacks depth and is overrated by Nintentards and the other is a Marty Sue.

Duke Nukem and Matt Hazard are badass, because they play part as parodies which automatically makes them badass. They have depth in that essence.

*pretentiousness*


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 22, 2009)

I have nothing for Chief, and I've always equated Falcon to a Meme first and a badass (meme-wise) second.

Besides, neither of them can rip off peoples heads and shit down their necks.

Don't know who Matt Hazard is, though.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 22, 2009)

He's the main character of that first person shooter parody ____ ____ Matt Hazard (forgot the first two words).

Really, if people think that Falcon Punch is epic, they need to watch the manlier, TRUER, Kamen Rider shows.


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 22, 2009)

I like Falcon Punch. Granted, a lot of moves get extra points if the user shouts out the name. For instance...


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 22, 2009)

this isnt news to me.


----------



## TehSean (May 22, 2009)

So who plans on caring about this in a week?


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 22, 2009)

Oooh me! me!


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 22, 2009)

Master Chief is pretty badass, he's just overused, so to speak. You may just be sick of hearing about him, is all


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 22, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> And I've always equated Falcon to a Meme first and a badass (meme-wise) second.


 Stop it, Right now 


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Really, if people think that Falcon Punch is epic, they need to watch the manlier, TRUER, Kamen Rider shows.


 Falcon Punch is fucking retarded. 

Allen snider's Justice Fist is much better.


----------



## AlexX (May 22, 2009)

It seems WO's hatred for the fans has has once again clouded his judgement.

Captain Falcon is hyped up the same reason Chuck Norris is: It's a FREAKING JOKE.


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 22, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Stop it, Right now



When I said Badass second in a meme sense, I mean, like AlexX said, in a Chuck Norris sense. I have no hatred for him, and I liked using him in the first Smash game.


----------



## TwilightV (May 22, 2009)

I have to draw the line a little here. Captain Falcon is a racer, NOT a tokusatsu. And just because he's used as a retarded (yet surprisingly awesome) meme doesn't mean he'll always lack depth. If I recall, Star Fox's characters were once just as undeveloped as he was. It's just taking him a little longer because he's from the racing genre of games, where people are more about speed than story.


----------



## Takun (May 22, 2009)

But are they pretty cool guys?


----------



## LizardKing (May 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> One is a memetic figure who lacks depth and is overrated by Nintentards and the other is a Marty Sue.
> 
> Duke Nukem and Matt Hazard are badass, because they play part as parodies which automatically makes them badass. They have depth in that essence.
> 
> *pretentiousness*



You just like Duke because he's buff and you secretly wish he was a 'wuff'.


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 22, 2009)

"I'll claw your head off and yiff down your neck!"


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (May 22, 2009)

In my opinion, Solid Snake is one of the most badass video game characters in existence.  Even though he's more about stealth, I'm sure he could beat Captain Falcon and Master Chief easily.


----------



## X (May 22, 2009)

gordon freeman > master chief

master
chief
loses

seriously, he goes from casual scientist to crowbar wielding monster/alien killer, how much more badass do you have to be?


----------



## Ruko (May 22, 2009)

I approve of this thread.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 23, 2009)

Master Chief doesn't pay strippers or anything. All MC does is save retarded and totally ineffective marines and fixes up everyone's fuck ups.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2009)

ShadowWhiteWolf said:


> In my opinion, Solid Snake is one of the most badass video game characters in existence. Even though he's more about stealth, I'm sure he could beat Captain Falcon and Master Chief easily.


 Juste Belmont say hi.


LizardKing said:


> You just like Duke because he's buff and you secretly wish he was a 'wuff'.





Perverted Impact said:


> If it doesn't have big muscles, WO wouldn't tap it.


 


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> "Clark and Ralf are large yet I wouldn't tap them.
> 
> Then again I only like furry muscles. :X.





X said:


> gordon freeman > master chief
> 
> master
> chief
> ...


 ..........Who?


----------



## pheonix (May 23, 2009)

I've never thought of either as badass, one's a joke and the other is an over serious dud that will be as important as britney spears is now in the coming future.

Duke Nukem and James Bond are badass, not these two.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 23, 2009)

I wouldn't consider anyone who's been mentioned in this thread so far "badass." :I


----------



## Kaamos (May 23, 2009)

Matt Hazard is pretty funny, but I haven't played the game yet.

I don't really like Duke Nukem, James Bond or Master Chief either.

I'm also glad no one has mentioned the dude from Gears of War.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 23, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Master Chief is pretty badass, he's just overused, so to speak. You may just be sick of hearing about him, is all



Sue =/= badass


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2009)

Easog said:


> I wouldn't consider anyone who's been mentioned in this thread so far "badass." :I


But, Juste Belmont punches zombies in the face while yelling "ORA ORA ORA ORA"


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 23, 2009)

lol bishies being badass


----------



## SirRob (May 23, 2009)

You're right, about both characters.

Capt. Falcon is beyond bad***.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 23, 2009)

i think captain falcon is pretty badass. i mean... he defeats the main villain in the animu BY PUNCHING HIM IN THE FACE! could it be any more awesome?
the master chief is pretty cool, too but i think he is a little too generic.


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 23, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> i think captain falcon is pretty badass. i mean... he defeats the main villain in the animu BY PUNCHING HIM IN THE FACE! could it be any more awesome?



Gurren Lagaan topped that.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38PqoDI4rrY



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lol bishies being badass


----------



## SirRob (May 23, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38PqoDI4rrY


What? No Za Warudo?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2009)

At 1:55


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 23, 2009)

That's why I said lolbishies.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> That's why I said lolbishies.


 It's not like that loser gordon freeman can do it.


----------



## SirRob (May 23, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> At 1:55


It's not as epic without the wryyyyy. =(


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2009)

Oh, Only DIO can do that.


----------



## X (May 23, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> ..........Who?



oh right, you wouldn't know because it doesn't involve anime characters.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Life_(video_game)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Life_2


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 23, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh, Only DIO can do that.



To be honest, though, Dio doing it is far more famous than Jotaro doing it. 

On a related note: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agoLKlxtgqQ


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> To be honest, though, Dio doing it is far more famous than Jotaro doing it.
> 
> On a related note: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agoLKlxtgqQ


Well, After all he _does_ drop a fucking steamroller.


X said:


> oh right, you wouldn't know because it doesn't involve anime characters.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Life_(video_game)
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Life_2


I do know what Halflife is, But I don't care about because it looks like X-file game clone.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 23, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's not like that loser gordon freeman can do it.



Hence he's badass. He's not trying to be flashy. He's not trying yell out as if he has ADHD. He's subtle. That makes someone badass.

Unless you're a parody.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2009)

gordon freeman is boring and dull.

But you like CLAIRE!!!


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 23, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I do know what Halflife is, But I don't care about because it looks like X-file game clone.



As someone who hasn't played Halflife I have to say "what are you talking about?"


...


What are you talking about? X-Files game clone? What drew you to that conclusion?


----------



## ChaoticSpark (May 23, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I do know what Halflife is, But I don't care about because it looks like X-file game clone.



What?

As someone who's played ever Half-Life game to date, I have to ask, how did you get to that conclusion?

I interpreted your statement in two ways. Here's my debunking of your statement.

Also, I did a google for the X-File games(working off interpreting that you intoned that the Half-Life game was a clone of an earlier X-Files game), and the only two X-File games were released in May 31, 1998 and March 18, 2004. Half-Life was released November 19, 1998. There's no possible way they could have taken the idea (Also, the first X-Files game is an adventure point-and-click game, and Half-Life is a FPS). 

Working off the interpretation that you believe that Half-Life takes ideas from the X-Files, you could easily say that it takes ideas from every movie with an alien plot in it. Having watched Seasons of the X-Files, I can tell you they(apart from the alien plot) don't have anything in common.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 23, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> But, Juste Belmont punches zombies in the face while yelling "ORA ORA ORA ORA"


Okay, maybe he's a _little_ badass.


----------



## Deretto_Eevee (May 23, 2009)

Captain Falcon is more of a meme. Though Snake has sort of outshines him in that department thanks to EgoRaptor.


----------



## Kryn (May 23, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I do know what Halflife is, But I don't care about because it looks like X-file game clone.



Wow, please go educate yourself or at least play the game. Gordon Freeman is certainly more badass than any names you've said. Plus it actually has superb gameplay mechanics.


----------



## Deretto_Eevee (May 23, 2009)

Kryn said:


> Wow, please go educate yourself or at least play the game. Gordon Freeman is certainly more badass than any names you've said. Plus it actually has superb gameplay mechanics.



I've never played the game, but the name "Gordon Freeman" sounds rather badass on its own.


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 23, 2009)

Deretto_Eevee said:


> Captain Falcon is more of a meme. Though Snake has sort of outshines him in that department thanks to EgoRaptor.


I wouldn't give all the thanks to him. I've seen more jokes/memes about the games than anything involving what Ego did with MGA.

Plus, your nipples are bleeding through your tank top.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 24, 2009)

That's why Freeman is awesome - he's a nerd, yet at the same time kicks ass. He doesn't run around and scream a lot like an idiot.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 24, 2009)

I never really liked those two anyways. I thought Master Chief was alright at first, namely because he wasn't another faceless nameless FPS hero with the personality of a plain rice cake you have to flavour yourself.




WolfoxOkamichan said:


> That's why Freeman is awesome - he's a nerd, yet at the same time kicks ass. He doesn't run around and scream a lot like an idiot.




Gordon Freeman is nothing but a carbon-copy of the silent protagonist seen in every RPG and FPS to date. OOOOOOH HE HAS A FACE!! !OOOOOOOOOH HE HAS GLASSES!!!! OOOOOOOOOOH!!!!

...he's nothing but the plain Silent Protagonist rice cake in pretty packaging....


----------



## Kaamos (May 24, 2009)

Gordon Freeman has a degree from MIT. I've never seen another silent protagonist with a degree in theoretical physics.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 24, 2009)

Oh yes...that COMPLETELY cancels out that Gordon Freeman has Zero character because you are supposed to create your own.


----------



## Kuraggo (May 24, 2009)

To my understanding Eat Lead is a pretty terrible game, and how can a parody be badass? Just because they make "fun" of obvious clichÃ©s doesn't make them badass. Anyone can do that.

Let's face it, there's few badass videogame characters, it's like every game has the same character just with a different skin, Marcus Fenix, Master Chief, Sam Fisher, Solid Snake, they're all the same.

But there's a couple of character that i thought were cool, like Captain Price in CoD 4 and Hartsock in the Brothers in Arms games, even if they're quite clichÃ© too. 8D


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 24, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> As someone who hasn't played Halflife I have to say "what are you talking about?"
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


 I dunno, That was the first thing that came into my head


Kryn said:


> Wow, please go educate yourself or at least play the game. Gordon Freeman is certainly more badass than any names you've said. Plus it actually has superb gameplay mechanics.


 Lol fanboys.


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 24, 2009)

Kuraggo said:


> Let's face it, there's few badass videogame characters, it's like every game has the same character just with a different skin, Marcus Fenix, Master Chief, Sam Fisher, Solid Snake, they're all the same.



I don't think you can rightfully compare those guys (although I have no experience with Marcus).

Besides, it's more about what you do and how you do it. And I don't think you can rightfully say they are all the same guy.

Besides, how many old men have you seen fight?


----------



## Adrimor (May 24, 2009)

X said:


> gordon freeman > master chief
> ( . . . )
> he goes from casual scientist to crowbar wielding monster/alien killer, how much more badass do you have to be?


Agreed.

Now, here's something to ponder:
If Gordon Freeman and Samus Aran had a child, can you imagine what it'd be capable of?



Perverted Impact said:


> But, Juste Belmont punches zombies in the face while yelling "ORA ORA ORA ORA"


Juste's girly, though, and from one of the blandest Castlevanias ever.

Soma is awesome, though. None of you better be hating on Soma >=[

Hey, wait! He's not a video game character, but Charlie from The Zombie Hunters punches zombies in the face. Is he a badass?



Perverted Impact said:


> I do know what Halflife is, But I don't care about because it looks like X-file game clone.


Wow. This is even more wtf-inducing than HARBFEADEGWTDLML. You been hittin' the booze?



Kaamos said:


> Gordon Freeman has a degree from MIT. I've never seen another silent protagonist with a degree in theoretical physics.


Yeah, but the labcoats at Black Mesa still treated him like some kinda worm until the thing went kablooie.

I liked crowbarring them. Felt bad doing it to the guards, though...

"Hey, nice job, Gordon, flipping that switch and all. Your MIT education really pays for itself!" XD



Deretto_Eevee said:


> I've never played the game, but the name "Gordon Freeman" sounds rather badass on its own.


Yes. Sounds kinda like Morgan Freeman's action-y Scottish brother, no?

It actually comes into play in HL2--the vortigaunts refer to him as The Freeman, and at one point a guy says people speak of him as "the One Free Man"...


----------



## Wreth (May 24, 2009)

Samus Aran destroys everyone else mentioned


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 24, 2009)

Adrimor said:


> Now, here's something to ponder:
> If Gordon Freeman and Samus Aran had a child, can you imagine what it'd be capable of?


Icky.



Adrimor said:


> Juste's girly, though, and from one of the blandest Castlevanias ever.
> 
> Soma is awesome, though. None of you better be hating on Soma >=[


I like HoD 
 I -love- Soma's voice, It cracks me up everytime.


Adrimor said:


> Hey, wait! He's not a video game character, but Charlie from The Zombie Hunters punches zombies in the face. Is he a badass?


 Yes.



Adrimor said:


> Wow. This is even more wtf-inducing than HARBFEADEGWTDLML. You been hittin' the booze?


 I wish.


----------



## FrostByte421 (May 24, 2009)

I find the characters that are most badass are the ones that don't know they're badass, like Capel from Infinite Undiscovery.


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 24, 2009)

Adrimor said:


> Now, here's something to ponder:
> If Gordon Freeman and Samus Aran had a child, can you imagine what it'd be capable of?



Post or pre Fusion Samus? I mean, she *does*, after Fusion, have Metroid DNA in her.

Maybe during sex she'll drain the life out of Gordan and turn him to dust.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 24, 2009)

Adrimor said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Now, here's something to ponder:
> If Gordon Freeman and Samus Aran had a child, can you imagine what it'd be capable of?




Standing around and being unable to go outside in the winter even though he would probably inherit his dad's case of Laryngitis and zero personality.


----------



## Dayken (May 25, 2009)

Way to completely fail to recognize a flamebait thread, guys.

Though I have to ask, since Serious Sam is a parody of a parody (i.e. Duke Nukem), does that make him badass?


----------



## Adrimor (May 25, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Standing around and being unable to go outside in the winter even though he would probably inherit his dad's case of Laryngitis and zero personality.


The reason Gordon Freeman doesn't talk is not that he has no personality. It's because, as a Freeman, his voice would instantly soothe any enemies within earshot into a half-dreaming state, thereby removing any challenge from killing them.



Dayken said:


> Though I have to ask, since Serious Sam is a parody of a parody (i.e. Duke Nukem), does that make him badass?


That depends--are the Samurai Pizza Cats badass, since they, as a spoof of the Ninja Turtles, are also metaparodies?


----------



## Adrimor (May 25, 2009)

plz2disregardthispost


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 25, 2009)

Wtf guys, Calling a Gordon Freeman "Badass" without a reason is just dumb.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 25, 2009)

FrostByte421 said:


> I find the characters that are most badass are the ones that don't know they're badass, like Capel from Infinite Undiscovery.



JRPG characters aren't badass


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 25, 2009)

So your saying that Diulf isn't badass?!? :O


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 25, 2009)

...with the exception of non-main characters!


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 25, 2009)

So your saying that Diulf isn't one of the main characters?!? :O


----------



## Attaman (May 25, 2009)

Want a badass character?  Vault Dweller (Fallout 1).  He is the main character because he _lost at drawing straws_.  He then goes out into the Wasteland and wipes out Raider camps, retrieves a Water Chip from a literal City of the Dead, defeats a Super Mutant Army, stops a Psychic Blob-Mutant from turning everyone into sterile monsters, and all with only a Merchant Guard and normal Canine as support.  He then, when told he can't return to his vault, goes "Fuck you!" and starts his own city.


----------



## Adrimor (May 25, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Wtf guys, Calling a Gordon Freeman "Badass" without a reason is just dumb.


There is only one Gordon Freeman, and his badassery speaks for itself.

Here are some reasons, though:
Gordon Freeman doesn't wear a helmet because he can headbutt bullets out of the air.

Nobody truly knows whether Gordon has regenerating health or not, because he never actually got hit. Valve just put the health meter in to keep the game balanced.

Gordon Freeman's crowbar is the one object in the known universe that's harder than diamond.

Perhaps the greatest testament of all to Gordon Freeman's supremacy among heroes, however, is his usual lab shirt. He doesn't need to wear a pocket protector. His pens refrain from leaking out of fear.


----------



## BloodYoshi (May 25, 2009)

Captain Falcon was badass until Brawl came out...

Now he just makes me laugh.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 25, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> So your saying that Diulf isn't one of the main characters?!? :O



Dude, he wasn't.

Oh, I was referring to protagonist. <_<


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 25, 2009)

I see.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 25, 2009)

Adrimor said:


> The reason Gordon Freeman doesn't talk is not that he has no personality. It's because, as a Freeman, his voice would instantly soothe any enemies within earshot into a half-dreaming state, thereby removing any challenge from killing them.



Then why doesn't he actually DO that? :B


...oh wait...maybe it's because it's only something fans say to butter up the PC version of Link because they don't want to admit that he has as much character as a Companion Cube?


----------



## Bokracroc (May 25, 2009)

Though honestly I'd take Gordan's silence over most JRPG personality's.


----------



## Adrimor (May 25, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> ...oh wait...maybe it's because it's only something fans say to butter up the PC version of Link because they don't want to admit that he has as much character as a Companion Cube?


Actually, it's something I made up on the spot to test whether or not you were too dumb to recognize hyperbole~
See also: Chuck Norris facts.
[sub](And screw you, the companion cube was awesome >=U
Actually, no. I liked the turrets.)[/sub]


----------



## Attaman (May 25, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> Though honestly I'd take Gordan's silence over most JRPG personality's.


 You mean you don't like "..." or speeches on how the right thing must be done?


----------



## Saxton Hale (May 25, 2009)

Oi, I fought them a while back.  Thought they were real big, tryin' ta gang up on me. But luckily I perfected my then-secret art of Jarate. Easy targets after that!


----------



## Liam (May 25, 2009)

[nsfw]obscure reference to badass

Too many FPS games have been trying to outdo each other in badassness.   It gets too overplayed.

Typical 1upmanship of badassness:
I kill kittens for breakfast
I eat kittens for breakfast
I blow up boxes of kittens and eat whats left for breakfast.

Why must the protagonist be badass?

Ness is as badass as he needs to be: He smashes punks, cops, crazy shoppers, and others with a baseball bat.


----------



## Adrimor (May 25, 2009)

gulielmus said:


> [nsfw]obscure reference to badass


He opens doors like Kain 
Kain is much more badass, though. British vampire + class + sarcasm + sword of awesome > Roid Ranger + clichÃ©s anyday.



> Why must the protagonist be badass?
> 
> Ness is as badass as he needs to be: He smashes punks, cops, crazy shoppers, and others with a baseball bat.


AND YO-YOS =D


----------



## Kaamos (May 25, 2009)

What about Max Payne?

Also: Frank West (he's covered wars)


----------



## AlexX (May 26, 2009)

From what I'm seeing in this topic, WO apparently thinks "badass" means "buff furry" or "joke character".


----------



## Adrimor (May 26, 2009)

AlexX said:


> From what I'm seeing in this topic, WO apparently thinks "badass" means "buff furry" or "joke character".


This may or may not be a troll thread, as someone suggested.


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 26, 2009)

My favorite video game bad asses:
Solid Snake
Big Boss aka Naked Snake (from MGS 3)
MGS4 Raiden (MGS 2 Raiden is a girly man)
Gray Fox (I'd say most of all Metal Gear Gray Fox, but ES IV: Oblv. Gray Fox is cool too)
Leon Kennedy (yeah I went there)
Kratos
Nico Bellic
Balthier
Gordon Freeman
Bill (L4D)


----------



## Attaman (May 26, 2009)

Adrimor said:


> He opens doors like Kain
> Kain is much more badass, though. British vampire + class + sarcasm + sword of awesome > Roid Ranger + clichÃ©s anyday.



I'd say Doom Marine has awesome for the sheer cheesiness of him.  You could throw him in Gurren Lagann and he'd be like an older, foul-mouthed, homicidal Kamina.

Though yes, Kain is better on the scale.  Fought an Elder God, he did.


----------



## Laze (May 26, 2009)

When it comes to Captain Falcon, you have a good 29+ other F-Zero characters to compare him to.

Now Pico, he's bad-ass.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 26, 2009)

Being badass=/=being an outlaw

No, being badass is something by defying the "prevailant" badass qualifications.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 26, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> Leon Kennedy (yeah I went there)


lol what?


----------



## Holsety (May 26, 2009)

AlexX said:


> From what I'm seeing in this topic, WO apparently thinks "badass" means "buff furry" or "joke character".



Yo-... You mean there are other kinds?!


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 26, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Yo-... You mean there are other kinds?!


 No.

WO thinks Inada's voice is dead sexy so he calls Diulf, Doggie .ect badass.


----------



## Attaman (May 26, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Yo-... You mean there are other kinds?!


 Yes, aren't you familiar with the odd hair colored, light and dark wing possessing, mysterious yet tragic past bearing, silent loner with his own party, giant sword wielding, battle-mage?  I guess I could understand how you missed them though, I mean they're so original you almost never seem them in games or - warp forbid - a roleplay.


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> lol what?


Most people dis Leon Kennedy for his funny stupid haircut, but he's still a badass!


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 26, 2009)

Leon is a pussy, Chris Redfield is more badass then that loser.


----------



## Bonzzai (May 26, 2009)

I don't care what anyone says, Capt. Falcon kicks ass in Melee. :U

So he's a badass in that game.


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Leon is a pussy, Chris Redfield is more badass then that loser.


Wuht-evah...


----------



## AlexX (May 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Leon is a pussy, Chris Redfield is more badass then that loser.


But nobody likes Christ Redfie-

Oh, I see...


----------



## TehSean (May 26, 2009)

What if Master Chief and Capt Falcon had a fight. Say: In the next version of Smash Bros


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 26, 2009)

I swear there'll be 50 videos on youtube showing Captain Falcon beating Master Chief up in some way...


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 26, 2009)

AlexX said:


> But nobody likes Christ Redfie-
> 
> Oh, I see...


What.....?


TehSean said:


> What if Master Chief and Capt Falcon had a fight. Say: In the next version of Smash Bros


 That will never happen


ForestFox91 said:


> Wuht-evah...


 Lol Squall Kennedy


----------



## Holsety (May 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Leon is a pussy, Chris Redfield is more badass then that loser.



That's only because Chris learned how to hide melons in his arms for RE5.


----------



## Kaamos (May 26, 2009)

Chris Redfield is kinda bad ass...

http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss19/Vargstenen/falconpunchresi.gif?t=1243374728

Oh wait...


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 26, 2009)

Strider Hiryu is pretty badass.


----------



## Adrimor (May 26, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> MGS 2 Raiden is a girly man


With no penis, as the naked sequence existed solely to prove.



Attaman said:


> Though yes, Kain is better on the scale.  Fought an Elder God, he did.


_Without going insane,_ no less >=D


----------



## Jelly (May 26, 2009)

Dude, you are such a nerd. Fucking "Marty Sue," outside is the place for YOUUUUUUU.
That being said. Master Chief is a fucking helmet, Duke Nukem is a self-hating gay, Captain Falcon is the most retarded thing I've ever seen (also, has a scarf: -1 heterosexuality), and Matt Hazard isn't anything. He's the poor man's nothing.

They're nerd interpretations of parodies, which makes them, in essence, fat nerds smiling with bad teeth.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 28, 2009)

Captain Rainbow > Captain Falcon


----------



## Envy (May 29, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> Kratos



Aah yes. Kratos is awesome because he's badass but still comes off as distinct in personality and memorable and not just spouting generic 'GRRR I'M GRUFF' quotes.


----------



## Shino (May 29, 2009)

The only reason I like master chief is because I want to get my hands on a suit of that armor.

But yeah, pretty one-dimensional.


----------



## Adrimor (May 29, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Captain Falcon . . . has a scarf: -1 heterosexuality



Um, the scarf is probably the least-gay thing about him. Dude--he wears a skintight bodysuit with nipple-patches, for god's sake. It was gay on Batman, and it's gay on Falcon.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 29, 2009)

Scarf is manly. Old Kamen Riders and Sentai have them.

However, that's about it.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (May 29, 2009)

The King of All Cosmos is the manliest fucking character to have ever been pooped from video games.


----------

